# Seiko 7t34-6a00



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I bought this off e-bay in the week but can't seem to get the dual time dial working at the bottom. I have worked out the other controls such as resetting the chronograph hands, date and time settings. Everything else works nicely.










Does anyone have one of these watches and if so could they tell me how to work the dual time dial please? I suspect it is broken. If so is it possible to send these watches off for a service somewhere?

Many Thanks in advance. I'm new to collecting.

Micky.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Micky,

Are you sure that dial is not an alarm?

This instruction page seems to think so: 7T34

Ian


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Steve said:


> Hi Micky,
> 
> Are you sure that dial is not an alarm?
> 
> ...


Brilliant thanks for the manual. It's confirmed my suspicians that the bottom dial does not work. Looking at these instructions I think the bottom dial is an alarm when selected and a watch for a different time zone when deselected. Sadly the button on the lower left does nothing and the lower time zone watch does not turn. Ahh well it cost me very little. I think I will keep it for the time being in case there is a way of fixing it. I'll probably wear it as it is anyway.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

oh micky thats so fine ,thats so fine its blown my my mind hey micky.

sorry.

thats a great find you have there as long as you didnt pay too much for it ,you could do well with that lots of quartz collectors out there and love these in good condition.heres my one and what i traded for it .



















it was a little too small for me i think and never really got on with it .nice find .


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> oh micky thats so fine ,thats so fine its blown my my mind hey micky.
> 
> sorry.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha terrible song that! That red strap looks cool. I've ordered a thick brown leather padded one for mine. I know what you mean about the size but I have small wrists so im OK! Nice angular styling to the case on the other chrono.


----------

